# Flatbed lorry in residential area issue



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Hi all  hope you're all enjoying the weather.

Bit of a random question I need advice with. Where we live in the last couple of months one of the neighbours down the road, her partner has started bringing work vehicles home. By work vehicles I mean flatbed recovery trucks. 

The company is operating as a 24 hour emergency recovery and normally it's just the 1 flatbed but sometimes we have two parked up in the road. He is being called out though out the night and due to the size of the lorry it is not quiet. The speed he drives up the road around the bend is just stupid too.

On occasion they sit in the cab, engine idling, waiting for a call. He has been sighted using the bush at the side of our road to go to the toilet, despite living meters away from where he parks up.

A civil word is out of the question as his mrs once had road rage at me when I apparently pulled out of my drive in front of her.

We contacted the council and spoke to the relevant department for noise disturbance etc and despite giving the this info, the name of the company, their registered address and register owners name (all found via their website) we were told unless we found out which number they lived at in our road they would do nothing. We also told them the deeds to our houses state commercial vehicles are not permitted, let alone running a recovery business from the road. 

I have been spotted trying to see what door he goes in as the houses are off a walkway and not viewable from the road. 

I have considered an anon phone call to their company to try and see and end to it but want to make sure it stops.

I'm pretty sure in order to get licences/insurance they need to have the correct business premise to store the vehicles on and operating a base from a residential road would invalidate?

What are your thoughts/experiences to cease this as windows open at night now means I hear him everything he comes and goes.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

The operator licence is only needed for trucks over 3.5t.
Most recovery trucks are not bigger than this.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

SKY said:


> The operator licence is only needed for trucks over 3.5t.
> Most recovery trucks are not bigger than this.


Not sure how to work this out?! Interesting fact though


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

Im guessing its over 3.5 ton

Which shouldnt be parked on public roads.
Bit naughty leaving it idle and takin the p!ss as he is doing


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

bigbadjay said:


> Im guessing its over 3.5 ton
> 
> Which shouldnt be parked on public roads.
> Bit naughty leaving it idle and takin the p!ss as he is doing


I'm not good with trucks it it is an Isuzu dual cab tow truck, will try and get its exact model details.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

There are so many inconsiderate morons about these days do hope you get it sorted.


----------



## andystevens (Dec 12, 2011)

Possibly Kavannah as my Exe's other half does the same. Apparently when he is on call he has to sit in the cab of the lorry & despite it being parked accross the road (in this case an entrance to some garages) he is not allowed in doors as the 2 way radio they use is in the lorry - now I'm not a techno geek but surely this is old hat though more likely they don't want you enjoying yourself at home while on call.


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

bigbadjay said:


> Im guessing its over 3.5 ton
> 
> Bit naughty leaving it idle and takin the p!ss as he is doing


Probably air braked,,,, If you dont idle it for a few mins the parking brake wont release, until the air reservoir is upto pressure (we have a 7.5t iveco wagon at work)


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Check the list for your area then an email or telephone call with vehicle reg(s) and the problem as you see it, if it comes under the scope of VOSA they will sort it with the operator.

http://www.dft.gov.uk/vosa/contactu...officesofthetrafficcommissioners.htm#P95_5840


----------



## pencil (Feb 14, 2007)

If it's over 3.5t it does need to be on 'O' licenced premises. This means a proper location and not residential.

I had a similar issue with a chap who decided to bring his 7.5t truck home every night near where I lived and park it in the street.

e-mail [email protected] and give them the vehicle registration, model, any markings and the location and your local intelligence officer will sort it out. May take a couple of weeks mind, mine did.

If it's under 3.5t you can only go after them for operating a business from a residential property through the council. This is more long-winded but still possible.


----------



## bigbadjay (May 29, 2012)

andy monty said:


> Probably air braked,,,, If you dont idle it for a few mins the parking brake wont release, until the air reservoir is upto pressure (we have a 7.5t iveco wagon at work)


Yea if its got an air leak or not run for a week or 2. 95% can just start and go without building pressure.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Funny this because I used to work for a very well know recovery company & bring my truck home when I was on call. Which used to P one of my neighbours off, not due to noise or any of your issues, just wanted to moan about it being in his road.

BUT I totally see your issue, & I would have been annoyed with me setting off it my truck at 2am! With regards the operators licence, this doesn't apply to recovery vehicles, along with them not running tachos either unless they exceed a 60m radius. 

Best if luck sorting the issue, but just thought I'd let you know


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

Recovery vehicles are exempt from O Licencing, and if they operate within 100km of their base will be exempt from tachograph usage (drivers hours)


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks a lot for all the replies and help, it's appreciated. Only got woken once last night at 1am when he left but with this hot weather I just can't close the window!

I will go through the necessary routes to get it sorted. Thanks all!


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

WP-UK said:


> I have been spotted trying to see what door he goes in as the houses are off a walkway and not viewable from the road.


If you've got a rough idea of where he lives, and if he, or his neighbours have had any building work done, ie, extensions, etc. Then there is a sneaky, but perfectly legal way of finding out the exact (including house number) location of where this inconsiderate twunt lives.... and no, it's not Google Streetview....


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

neilos said:


> If you've got a rough idea of where he lives, and if he, or his neighbours have had any building work done, ie, extensions, etc. Then there is a sneaky, but perfectly legal way of finding out the exact (including house number) location of where this inconsiderate twunt lives....


Planning permission?


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

WP-UK said:


> Planning permission?


Yup... each council, well, the ones I've come across, each have online mapping. In most cases, it's also linked to their planning application search etc.

Therefore, you can pretty much locate his exact house, even if he's had no planning applications etc.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Trouble is there are a row of 4 how do I narrow his down


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

WP-UK said:


> Trouble is there are a row of 4 how do I narrow his down


The online mapping will show the exact location.... The only way it won't work, is blocks of apartments, as then it only gives the flat numbers etc.

If you like, PM me what you think his address details are, and I'll take a lookie. Won't be till tomorrow though, as I'm on the ipad, and the mapping dosent tend to like them much....


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Sorry all, totally forgot to update this thread!

Well since originally posting I visited their main site (by accident when work called me to a neighbouring industrial unit) - The issue is persistent and sometimes involves 2 lorries on stand by over night.

Spoken to a few neighbours and they all object and the poor elderly lady who lives directly outside where he parks is constantly woken by the lorry but was too worried to say anything to anyone.

Fear not, for now I know what number he lives at (yes, it did involve hiding in a bush and watching him enter the front door).

Tomorrow I am going to contact the council again, inform them I now have the all important house number they required and that I await their action. I will see if that has the desired effect.

For those interested (when we were working out size and weight) todays truck is an Isuzu NQR 70 - 5193cc engine flat bed.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

http://vehicles.vivastreet.co.uk/va...ecovery-truck-no-vat-tilt-slide-2002/68916065


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

tones61 said:


> http://vehicles.vivastreet.co.uk/va...ecovery-truck-no-vat-tilt-slide-2002/68916065


That is what it looks like, 7.5 tonnes then.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

:driver:


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Council have been informed and are sending an investigation officer to have a look. Fingers crossed for a result. Thanks all for your help and advice so far!


----------



## TTS-Dave (Jun 19, 2012)

Let us know what they say as interesting for others with issues like this.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

TTS-Dave said:


> Let us know what they say as interesting for others with issues like this.


Will do! And I will chase them up if I hear nothing.


----------



## CzechRich (Jul 25, 2008)

Excellent let us know how it goes.

I have a similar bug bear with caravans parked on front/side gardens. Deeds of the house say its not allowed, but people still do it, spoils the area.

If they can afford to buy the caravan, budget parking it in a caravan park when its not being used ffs!

Or just stay in a hotel or B&B like the rest of us...


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Hello everyone, Hope you are all okay.

Just to update you on the above, not good news I am afraid. 

The council 'investigated' the issue with some prompting and passed it to Environmental Health Officers. They were a bit more efficient and it would appear they sent 'someone' the same afternoon to have a chat with the chap. 

However, the outcome is that as he is the 'fourth emergency service' (Note he is not from one of those big name companies) he needs his vehicle with him when on call. 

I am furious as not only did they shrug the issue off that there is a massive flat bed in a residential cul-de-sac but they have gone about it in a way that he now would appear to have clicked there was a complaint from the neighbours.

Last night I was woken at 2:40AM to the truck returning, parking up leaving the engine running and then either having a loud conversation with someone or a phone call, before driving up the road again with flashing lights on (something I'm pretty sure he can't do until on scene.

Not sure what to do now.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Just sent the following email to VOSA enquiries:

To whom it may concern,

I am contacting you regarding an issue that we are currently experiencing with a flatbed recovery lorry operating from a residential address.

The recovery lorry is 7.5tn and is trading as 23 1/2 hour recovery. The driver often comes in and out at 2/3AM waking me up and has become very inconsiderate, leaving the engine running at 2:30AM and using flashing lights to drive up the road.

We have contacting both the local council and Environmental Services but they have been less than helpful, saying as he is the 'fourth emergency service' he needs the vehicle with him.

My issue is I would like to know if he is allowed to operate a lorry of that size from a residential road.

Please contact me for further information, such as company name, registration of the truck and even photos as this has been an on going issue.

You can either email me or feel free to contact me on my mobile which is ***** *** ***.

I look forward to hearing from you.

Kind Regards,


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

pencil said:


> e-mail [email protected] and give them the vehicle registration, model, any markings and the location and your local intelligence officer will sort it out. May take a couple of weeks mind, mine did.


Done ^

Thank you :thumb:


----------



## Snowy172 (Oct 2, 2013)

Who is the company? Maybe someone on here might know them and can put a word in. We deal with a few through work (Renault trucks dealer) and I don't know of any that take their truck home at night

I wouldn't class a recovery truck as the forth emergency service as they don't save life's when we call them out they give us an hour or two lead time. My neighbour is a fireman are they saying he should bring his truck home as he's one of the top three emergency derives


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

Should have told the council that you'd bet they'd act if they were operating the same road as a councilor lived, lol


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

Snowy172 said:


> Who is the company? Maybe someone on here might know them and can put a word in. We deal with a few through work (Renault trucks dealer) and I don't know of any that take their truck home at night
> 
> I wouldn't class a recovery truck as the forth emergency service as they don't save life's when we call them out they give us an hour or two lead time. My neighbour is a fireman are they saying he should bring his truck home as he's one of the top three emergency derives


I'd rather keep the name anon if it's okay. But I fully agree about the comment of the fire engine, it's the same principle.


----------



## WP-UK (Apr 24, 2011)

bidderman1969 said:


> Should have told the council that you'd bet they'd act if they were operating the same road as a councilor lived, lol


Yeah too right! Bet someone would 'have a word' then.

I came home tonight to neighbours across the road parking on the blind bend and him down the road.

I despair of this road :lol:


----------

